# Upgraded Sound System



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm no audiophile, but my camping music is a very important part of the experience. Yes, I love the sounds of nature too, so let's not get into that.

I found the system in my NTU camper to be very cheap and tinny sounding. Plus, the first CD I loaded, never came back out. It was eaten. It was a favorite, so the Jensen that came in it had to go!

I decided that I wasn't going to put a lot of money into this project, so I started researching head units. I was going to go with the cheapest available, provided it played USB.

I've been loading my camping music onto a thumb/flash drive, so it was a prerequisite that the system had to play off that format. I also use a flash in the truck, so it has eliminated the need for any discs or other type of media.

I was looking in the local Wal-Mart, and had picked out a $79 job that fit my needs, however I found a $120 upgrade that was on sale for $99. It'a JVC KD-S79BT



The cable coming out of the back is a second USB that's plugged in to the rear of the unit. I can plug in additional drives if needed, but what's in there is a Bluetooth receiver. I've been having a ball playing Pandora, Youtube, or whatever else off my phone, and it plays through the whole camper. I hang the USB by the sink window and can change the music from the patio mat without even having to put my beer down. The guy that invented the wheel didn't enjoy that feeling nearly as much!

Next up was the speakers. The cheap 5 1/4in set from Wal-Mart fit the bill. A set of 2 for $24, and I had a $40 gift certificate!

Before:



After:



Here's the two side by side:



The old speakers were really cheap, paper cones, small magnet... The new ones have a bit more depth and range.

I thought about the mod that a few have done, installing maybe a 6x9 in the fold-down kitchenette. I've decided that instead, I will just run speaker wire through the kitchenette, and have an in-line connector, so I can put outdoor speakers close to the cooking area, or a longer wire to reach the back bumper, in case it's a narrow site and the gathering area is behind the camper.

While I was at it, I mounted some rope lighting to the undercarriage. It lines the front, door side, and rear. It provides quick ground lighting for night time arrival and set-up, or just cool ambient lighting if hanging out at night by the rig. Looks a little awkward at this angle, and the daylight, but it's pretty cool.



I also found these clear rope light sleeves that fit the awning track, added them too!



Some very inexpensive mods and upgrades, but I'm quite please with the results!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Very Nice









Having bluetooth would be nice.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I almost (almost) got a new set of speakers the last time we had our camper out. Any thoughts on how much the sound improved with the new speakers?


----------

